# Best Full/Total Coverage Foundation?



## bubbleys (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright, so I have an olive/tan coloured skin but I have A LOT of extremely dark scars from acne. If you're south asian/black etc you might understand what I'm talking about. It's especially hard for me to cover because I'm pretty light and the marks are so dark. Also, it's not only a few, it's a ton. 

I've already tried CoverFX (and many other brands) and they don't work. Right now I'm using MUFE liquid foundation (not the HD one) and a MAC studio finish(?) concealer. It covers, but I have to put a heck of a lot of concealer on top which makes it look cakey/not last long. I've been to MAC and Sephora numerous times and no one can seem to help me out.

If you can help me I'd be extremely grateful as this is taking a toll on my self-esteem and causing me to not want to leave the house.


----------



## *K_87* (Jun 14, 2009)

MAC studio tech is medium/heavy coverage or you could try MAC full coverage foundation which is pro store only.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **K_87** 

 
_MAC studio tech is medium/heavy coverage or you could try MAC full coverage foundation which is pro store only._

 
I've tried their full coverage foundation before but there isn't a good range of colours. The one they gave me was way too dark, and another time when they put some on me it gave me like a sickly-looking colour. I will look into studio tech though, thanks!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

If you're looking for a foundation that basically gives you a blank canvas, I'd recommend Dermablend.  I used it to cover surgery scars on my neck.  It is thick but totally worth it.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 14, 2009)

I was watching this earlier today.  Maybe it will be very useful to you.

Basically it's a video that reviews a bunch of foundations from the drugstore.  If the high end items aren't working for you, try some drugstore items. Maybe something will work for you.  

YouTube - On The Go Review Foundation : Pt 1

There are 2 parts to the video.


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 14, 2009)

Depending on your price range:

Drugstore: I would recommend Revlon Colorstay and Maybelline Dream Mousse or Maybelline Age rewind. I have it in the shade Caramel, and it was been a dream come true.

Department Store: I would recommend MAC studio tech, you could also get a custom blend from Prescriptives

Other: Graftioban is heavy coverage, and cheap, also Cinema Secrests. They have a great range of colors to chose from.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Also, for the dark marks, have you tried to use a color corrector.  

And for your multi-skin tone, what about using 2 different foundations (or concealer) to contor the dark markings.  

Also, what about a microdermabrasion treatment (or something like that).  Consulting with a dermatologist or esthetician would be worth it.  Maybe instead of covering it up, treating the underlining cause would be a better route.  But yet again, we don't know your facial regimen.


----------



## CosmePro (Jun 14, 2009)

Love Love Love Estee Lauder Double Wear...best I've found to date


----------



## cetati (Jun 14, 2009)

I have the same problem you do.

I exfoliate twice a week and get a facial with collagen mask every month and a half. It's been a lot better.

That said, I still have to cover up. I use MUFE HD but a thicker concealer that blend better--I like Urban Decay's 24/7 concealer pencil.  It has crap color choices but if one of the 3 happens to match you, the product is great for covering acne scars.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 14, 2009)

Clarins has a new brightening line that targets old scars and uneven skin tones (it is absolutely NOT a skin bleach)  I use it on my arms where I have old chickenpox scars and the results have been pretty amazing, I used to use lorac tantalizer on my arms to blend them out, but I don't have to anymore. It is a treatment and would require a commitment to use everyday, but lots of customers have been very happy with it -


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 14, 2009)

I kinda have the same problem.  I use mac studio finish concealer in a lighter shade than my foundation (NC35), but i only put it where the spots are to cover them.  Then i just go over it with my Mac Studio Fix powder.  another thing ive done is i would go over my entire face with Mac studio fix fluid, then after I add my concealer.  This usually concealed everything, if some marks were still visible i'd add a little concealer over it.  then i would use my Studio fix powder.  Both ways dont look cakey, just be sure not to overdo the powder foundation (or the liquid).

Oh, and if you want to try getting rid of your scars, you can try Esoterica (sp?) fade cream.  that really works, and its not a bleach. 

I hope this helps.  It's worked for me.  If you look at my profile theres a pic of me.  No acne stars are visible, but i do have some.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you so so much for all your replys, I'm looking them over now. =) My dermatologist won't help me with fading the marks because he said I have to get rid of the acne first. However, I am using Vitamin E and hopefully I'll start to see results soon.


----------



## frocher (Jun 16, 2009)

.......


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Bobbi Browns Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation. It's amazing. The coverage is light, flawless, comfortable, lasts & of course, will cover scars caused by acne. This foundation is a keeper for me. I wont be looking any further!


----------

